# new tank shot



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Here a updated shot(s) of my tank ... the photostitch didn't worked out that great ... but it gives an idea :


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Amazing


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

I like it alot!







lots of random diversity!


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

your tank is awesome...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam totally amazing


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

huge!!


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

that is sweet!!!


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

that tank looks amazing


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

killerbee said:


> Amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

All that hard work paid off. Awesome tank Frans.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Realy nice!


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

Niiice tank, with out a doubt one of the best on p-fury IMO


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice bro. U can really notice how the algae has changed the color of the background from grey to brown. It looks just like a mud bank in the amazon. Kudos!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very impressive tank


----------



## ElKingo (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm speechless Frans!


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice setup,I love it.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

nice setup


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow, that looks like a piece of the river!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I have said it before: that tank is simply amazing


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

show off









i think i speak for a majority when i say LOVE your tank its our roll model for tanks to come.


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

CTREDBELLY said:


> show off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think that says it all above ^^^


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

sweet


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

lutikriss said:


> CTREDBELLY said:
> 
> 
> > show off :rasp:
> ...


what the show off part????


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice update! Incredible Setup!

Keep posting


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Very nice tank frans, really really nice !!









More pics !!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

thnx guys


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looks awesome.....


----------

